# A Message from Bonnie...



## Mona (Jul 20, 2012)

Bonnie has asked me to post this to let everyone know she could use some "strength in numbers". Hope you're soon feeling strong again Bonnie!

MY



> MY heart rate slowed down and actually stopped for 8 seconds once. They think it was brought on by a very bad UTI infection. But once that happens they said it will happen again if i get sick So they put in a Pace Maker .
> 
> If yu could let my forum family know know why I wasn't available to them i would appreciate it. Mona I am feeling pretty down right now. I just moved to a new place at 75 Deangelo Drive Apt 3 In Bristol N.H. 03222 and I LOVE IT! But..... right now I am feeling anxious and unsettled. This big ole rock has had the pins knocked out beneath her. If you could ask for prayers and most of all Reiki sent to me tonight I would love it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonya (Jul 20, 2012)

Prayers Bonnie. Get well soon.


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 20, 2012)

Bonnie has helped me a number of times, our prayers are with her now. Get well soon.


----------



## Marty (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh goodness how scary! I"m so sorry Bonnie. Sending you positive energy right away!


----------



## susanne (Jul 21, 2012)

Take care Bonnie, and get feeling better soon! We need you back here with the L'il Beginnings family.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 21, 2012)

Bonnie, prayers going out to you and may you soon be feeling better. Please take care! ((Huggss))


----------



## Genie (Jul 21, 2012)

Wishing you good health and renewed strength.


----------



## tagalong (Jul 21, 2012)

Bonnie - white light and healing thoughts are headed your way -




hang in there!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 21, 2012)

I hope you will be feeling better than ever soon. Best wishes.


----------



## bfogg (Jul 21, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone,

Thank you for all your help!!! I so appreciate it.

I am home and feeling better. Pace maker is in and working great!

It's been a rough week, found outI also have a cancer on my right kidney. As of right now they feel it has not spread and can just remove the kidney!!!!!

I feel great and find it hard to believe it!

Will have it taken out around Labor Day.

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## Magic (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow, some scary stuff lately for you Bonnie! I hope that you will soon be free of cancer and feeling back to normal!


----------



## ozymandias (Jul 21, 2012)

oh wow Bonnie, you are having it rough



. Sure hope you start feeling better soon. How come they are waiting until Labor day to remove the kidney? Are they trying to let you recover from getting the pacemaker?


----------



## Mona (Jul 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your cancer Bonnie, but KEEP THE FAITH! I know another lady that also was recently diagnosed with cancer in her kidney. They told her they would be removing her kidney, but when they went in to do the surgery, they found they were able to remove the tumor without having to remove the kidney afterall!! They got all the cancer and she will not even have to have radiation or chemo!! Hoping the same for you Bonnie.


----------



## Reble (Jul 21, 2012)

You have been such a blessing for me and April the last month or so, that now,

I sure hope my positive thinking and prayers help you through this terrible time

in your life.

God Bless...



ray


----------



## horsefeather (Jul 21, 2012)

Bonnie,

I had NO idea you were going thru so much!! You know I love you and I'm sorry I bothered you last month!! (However, thank you). I will concentrate all my white light and Reike skills to send to you. If you need another kidney, count me in!!!! Although I don't drink much water, don't know if tht affects the kidney or bladder...LOL Please feel better soon and if there is anyway I can help you, let me know. I could come stay with you if you need me!

Love and Light

Pam


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jul 22, 2012)

Warm healing thoughts and prayers comming your way!!


----------



## bfogg (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you all so much. I can't tell you how much I appreciate it.

Waiting is my idea,the way my insurance works i need to be back in school in order to use sick days for pay. I will just have to wait.

I am not used to feeling fragile and not in charge of everything. I hate this.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 22, 2012)

Sending good healing thoughts your way....... I hope the kidney surgery is fast and hopefully they can just remove the cancer and not the kidney. I was diagnosed with Kidney disease a few months ago and per the kidney doctor I have to mentally prepare myself for a transplant in roughly 10 years, depending on the progression of the disease. It irks me to no end since I know that I do not smoke, do not drink ....but now have more meds to be on and have to take better care of myself mentally and phsycially............ (I don't mean to hyjack your thread)...this is about you and please know I am thinking and praying and sending you good healing thoughts.

Life is a roller coaster, so we just hold on for the ride. Hugs to you dear lady.





Valerie


----------



## Charlene (Jul 22, 2012)

my dear sweet bonnie! i am SO sorry to see you are going through some hard times. thank GOD they found the cancer early!!!! i think about you often and i'm sending lots of prayers and gentle healing hugs to you! get well soon!! much love to you.


----------



## Marty (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh heck Bonnie I'm so sorry! Hate that this happened to you but sounds like its under control and you are in good hands. Try to remain calm and rest as much as you can. Hot herbal tea you know is really good to help relax. Sending you hugs and positive thoughts.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wishing you wellness, sending prayers your way.


----------



## bfogg (Jul 23, 2012)

They also found cancer in my right kidney. I go back tomorrow to discuss stage etc.

They also found cancer in my right kidney. I go back tomorrow to discuss stage etc.


----------



## SampleMM (Jul 23, 2012)

Bonnie and I had a reading earlier this year about my stallion and wether or not he wanted to show. It was just an absolute honor and joy to speak with her. I hope she get's better soon and I totally understand the anxious feelings and it's not fun. Prayers for restored health, & calm feelings. (((Hugs)))


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 23, 2012)

Bonnie helped me too with a horse one time! You hang in there Bonnie! We miss ya and are waiting for you to get back on your feet again quickly!! Things will be ok!


----------



## dreamlandnh (Jul 24, 2012)

Sending you all the best, and keeping you in my thoughts. Please call mom or I if you need ANYTHING, you know we will be there for you. We are only a drive away!


----------



## mickeymoto (Jul 25, 2012)

Bonnie so sorry you are going through all this. You have helped me in the past with my little dogs Sugar and Hercules. You were an absolute blessing! I have lurked her for many years, but this is only my second post. You are the reason I am posting. You are such a wonderful person and I wish you healing and my thoughts are with you. Take care.


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 25, 2012)

I am adding my good wishes and thoughts to the others in wishing you well and a cure to your health issues.


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Jul 26, 2012)

Sending warm thoughts of comfort and health to Bonnie along with healing prayers.

She has helped me and my horses twice and told me things which comforted me. Now I'm sending my best thoughts and wishes back to her. Love and light.


----------



## LindaL (Jul 26, 2012)

Bonnie...i am so sorry to hear that you are having health issues...Your signature says you hate cancer...Me, too!! My mom has cancer and she is playing a waiting game basically...done with treatments.

I still remember when you did a reading on my MinPin Gunner...well, 5 yrs later he is still around!! Hasn't bitten me yet (his signal that he was ready to "let go")...He will be 14 yrs old in October!! I truly believe that you helped save his life back then as I was almost ready to make a decision to let him go...so thank you!!

I hope that when you have surgery they are able to get the cancer without having to remove your kidney!

Take care and please keep in touch...your LB family is praying for you!


----------



## Diana (Jul 27, 2012)

Bonnie, I'm sorry to hear about this, now this is not the way to blow me off of a luncheon date. Let me know when your strenght is up to a visit and I'll come to see you and your new place. I have plenty of time on my hands now that I'm not working and besides I need to have a day away from Russ. I hope that you have someone close by to help you with household chores for now and I'm sure that Andrea is taking great care of Mr Perfect for you. Tried calling this morning but the line was busy so I'll wait awhile and give you a call late morning early afternoon. Miss ya and love ya Diana


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 27, 2012)

Bonnie, just checking in to see how you are doing. Still sending prayers! And Love!


----------



## Charlene (Jul 29, 2012)

bonnie, i've been thinking about you every day. have you gone back yet to have the cancer staged? hope you are feeling well. blessings and wishes for your recovery!!


----------



## anoki (Jul 30, 2012)

Ohh Bonnie ((((hugs)))) I have been away and not on here much over the past week.....

I am soo sorry to hear about all of this..

Do you have any updates????

And charlene (((hugs))) good to 'see' you on here!!!






~kathryn


----------



## Diana (Aug 1, 2012)

Bumping this up. I'm sure that Bonnie would love to read little messages to her. She is a wonderful lady and a special friend to me and my family as I'm sure there are many more of you out there that are friends with her. Love ya Diana


----------



## mickeymoto (Aug 1, 2012)

Thinking of you Bonnie and sending healing thoughts your way. You are a very very special person with an incredible gift, that helped me and my dogs tremendously.


----------



## bfogg (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am doing very well. The pacemaker is doing it's job (must be because i am not looking at the ceiling!).

They did not stage the cancer I didn't even think to ask. The Dr said he didn't think it had spread and he would just take out the kidney and didn't think I would need chemo or radiation!!! He also said if one HAD to have cancer this would be one he would choose to have.

It hit me hard emotionally. I am very much on the go and independant and I felt like I had lost control.Took me a week or so to work it out both physically and spiritually but now I am back to being me! I am not sick at all and have no symptoms of being ill.

I do readings and bop around town and wherever else I want.

Outside of being in bed earlier and getting up later I am me!

I feel so lucky.

Hugs

Bonnie

I am


----------



## Reble (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh Bonnie that is such a blessing to hear how you are doing.

You go girl, I will still keep you in my prayers at night..



ray


----------



## Mona (Aug 4, 2012)

I am so glad to hear you are "back on track" Bonnie!!


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 4, 2012)

Back being "Bonnie, I am" is the very best way for you to be. Keep getting better!


----------



## mickeymoto (Aug 7, 2012)

So so happy you are "back" and feeling better. Take care of yourself. My doggies say hi


----------



## ShawneeCreek (Aug 8, 2012)

Its been a while since I posted here in LB...sending lots of healing to you Bonnie....get well soon...

Jacquie


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, Bonnie- I don't get onto the Back Porch very often so I just saw this today. So sorry to hear what you have been going through but so glad you are doing better.

Mary


----------



## Marty (Aug 9, 2012)

Waving Hi!!!


----------



## horsefeather (Aug 12, 2012)

Bonnie,

SO glad to hear you have 'got your head back straight.' Hope you continue to feel good. Sending love and light!

Pam


----------

